# J.Crew vs. Brooks Brothers vs. Polo Ralph Lauren



## green_isle

Can anyone help me distinguish between these brands in terms of quality? I am looking for a few new items for the summer. These all seem to be right around the same price range.


----------



## Pinpoint Style

All three are among the better big brands in terms of quality, although it depends on what you're looking to get. I would say Polo Ralph Lauren is probably the safety bet in terms of quality generally, and then it's a bit of a toss up between J. Crew and Brooks if you're looking at comparable price points. Brooks tends to run a bit more expensive than J. Crew, and is perhaps a bit better quality for dress shirts and suiting. J. Crew generally has been trending up, IMO, in the quality of its materials and construction, whereas Brooks Brothers has been trending down. 

In general, though, I would say that quality isn't a basis for deciding among these three brands--choose based on your style preference, as this is where you can really differentiate these labels. Sure they all put out the same kinds of things, but their styles really are distinct from one another.


----------



## Pink and Green

I can with two of them: Brooks seems quality, but I don't own many pieces by them (that'll change soon, with a shirt in the mail). Ralph consistently makes quality, well made garments. They might not always be the most authentically styled, but they'll last and last in my experience. I have some things that lasted 5-7 years I still miss.

J. Crew has styling down pat, but their quality (in my opinion!) is lacking. The Trad aesthetic is good clothes that last forever. These will NOT. Their OCBDs are too thin for any abuse, their polos seem slightly shoddy compared to PRL and all of their pants are overpriced. They carry a few super quality products, but what these are are budget products at a premium price (Timex watches and Levis jeans). I love both those products, but you're better off taking your $100 to a regular store to purchase a $20 Timex and $30 pair of Shrink-to-Fits.


----------



## Memphis88

Pinpoint Style said:


> All three are among the better big brands in terms of quality, although it depends on what you're looking to get. I would say Polo Ralph Lauren is probably the safety bet in terms of quality generally, and then it's a bit of a toss up between J. Crew and Brooks if you're looking at comparable price points. Brooks tends to run a bit more expensive than J. Crew, and is perhaps a bit better quality for dress shirts and suiting. J. Crew generally has been trending up, IMO, in the quality of its materials and construction, whereas Brooks Brothers has been trending down.
> 
> In general, though, I would say that quality isn't a basis for deciding among these three brands--choose based on your style preference, as this is where you can really differentiate these labels. Sure they all put out the same kinds of things, but their styles really are distinct from one another.


Very well said.


----------



## Memphis88

Pink and Green said:


> I can with two of them: Brooks seems quality, but I don't own many pieces by them (that'll change soon, with a shirt in the mail). Ralph consistently makes quality, well made garments. They might not always be the most authentically styled, but they'll last and last in my experience. I have some things that lasted 5-7 years I still miss.
> 
> J. Crew has styling down pat, but their quality (in my opinion!) is lacking. The Trad aesthetic is good clothes that last forever. These will NOT. Their OCBDs are too thin for any abuse, their polos seem slightly shoddy compared to PRL and all of their pants are overpriced. They carry a few super quality products, but what these are are budget products at a premium price (Timex watches and Levis jeans). I love both those products, but you're better off taking your $100 to a regular store to purchase a $20 Timex and $30 pair of Shrink-to-Fits.


The watch is different than a standard timex. I see what you are saying, though. However, I wouldn't call that stuff their super quality stuff. They have some really high quality exclusive stuff that is deserving of the price that it commands.


----------



## Trip English

Ralph Lauren is (provided you keep a safe distance from outlets and department store offerings) going to be the very best in terms of quality. That being said, they will ALWAYS be the most expensive option. Even in the Blue Label their sport coats go for easily $1k and their better dress shirts are creeping toward $200. If you have the folding money, I say go for it. I've literally never been lead astray by Uncle Ralph and the RL blue label shirts are every bit as nice as my Borrellis. 

Brooks Brothers has many high-quality offerings, but also many of less quality. There are also going to be garments that are of good quality, but cut in ways that hardly distinguishes them from the lowest quality department store offerings (think heavy shoulder padding, ironed flat lapels, non-iron fabrics with a stiff hand, etc.). In general, they will be hit and miss, but the judicious eye can still find gems.

J.Crew's image has been trending up as far as the brand is concerned, but I can't really say I see a major uptick in quality. I think that when you see Alden, Barbour, Levis, and other high quality brands sold along side their usual offerings it certainly helps to move their needle, but that's not indicative of the general quality of their in-house materials. I always swing through when I see one, but mostly for Polos, socks, sale chinos etc. Never for suiting of any type, nor shirts. 

I frequently beat this drum, but anyone who's looking at J.Crew as a potential for their age group and wallet should look at RL Rugby. Any time I wear a Rugby item on the WAYWT thread I get several positive comments. Their jackets are all either very soft-shouldered or completely unconstructed and all have a 3/2 roll. Their shirts are trim cut, but hearty. Their sweaters are also as chunky as you can get. Basically if you ignore the 60% of merchandise that is utterly soaked with logos or graphics you wind up with J.Press for the under 40 set. 

And last, but not least, is Land's End. Arguably the MVP in any well considered wardrobe. Their oxford cloth boxers are terrific, their OCBDs are legend. Their trim fits are truly trim fit and not just tapered. It's basically tough to go wrong with them when you're looking for basics. If only their suiting and sport coats would come in a softer shoulder I'd probably live with their other sins.


----------



## Dragoon

I need a primer on what brands within the brand to look for. Specifically when looking at thrift stores or ebay. 

I need a new navy blazer and just received one today that I purchased on ebay. I literally thought I would cry when I took it out of the box. It is nasty and the sleeves are a full 1 1/2" shorter than the ad specified. Advertised as "NWOT", paid a hundred bucks delivered, I hope the money back guarantee is better than the rest of the ad copy.


----------



## Memphis88

Totally agree with Trip about Rugby. There are definitely some fashion-forward/logo-ruined items, but overall they have some great stuff for great prices. Plus, if you have a valid college email address (or know someone thy would let you borrow their's) then you can get 15% off. I just received 3 OCBDs, a pair of red chinos, a pair of seersucker pants and a seersucker jacket to go with it and I couldn't be happier with it all. The fit on the jacket is amazing. I have a hard time finding sports jackets and blazers small enough for me, but a small in Rugby fits very well. They just need to offer suits, now.


----------



## gardel

I think you have to take the products from all three companies on a case by case basis. I've seen both good and bad from all three.


----------



## Wrenkin

I just wish Rugby would ship internationally.


----------



## P Hudson

gardel said:


> I think you have to take the products from all three companies on a case by case basis. I've seen both good and bad from all three.


This is absolutely correct. I have some terrific items from each, but also some duds. I almost started a thread once calling for people to post pics of their BB disasters. I have a sport coat from BB that is absolute garbage. Of course I also have some real treasures from BB. As for Polo, I once acquired a really stylish shirt that oozed quality--and had no horsey. I loved it, but after only two or three wearings the color was faded from the armpits. I am virtually a non-perspirer, so this wasn't caused by excessive sweat. I gave that shirt away pretty fast. J Crew is, as said above, more about style than quality, but I don't think it is too bad when bought on sale.

Bearing in mind the above, I generally assume that the RL Polo line is good, and that BB is good apart from the current 346 stuff (the old 346 is good).

I'd also cast a vote for Land's End. Their clearance prices can be fantastic, and the Inlet finds can be real surprises if you're patient.


----------



## cglex

The last time I was in a J. Crew was about two years ago with my kids. Their clothes were substantially inferior to Brooks at the time in all regards particularly for what I call gator shirts and these days many call Polos. Brooks has not been a marker for quality for a very long period of time so J. Crew falls in the range of high grade mall junk. Good for kids when on sale but that is about it. I don't like Polo brand for reasons unknown, so I don't buy it or wear it. As such, I have no comments on Polo's quality.


----------



## David J. Cooper

I'm a big man and find almost everything at J Crew to be too small or if it fits it won't after you wash it a few times. RL Polo fits me pretty well and washes well. Brooks Brothers seems the best for me because the XL polos fit me perfectly and the XXL blazers just fit. The OCBDs are OK if I don't button the top button. I have a 19" neck. 

Here in Canada we don't have the huge selection you do in the US. We have a BB store here and they seem to have only the best quality stuff. I saw a suitcase the other day for more the 4 grand.


----------



## Beefeater

Don't forget about Press and O'Connell's, either. I also will second the endorsement of Land's End. I would rank J. Crew a couple notches below BB. Regarding RL I've had mixed results, some better than BB and some worse than J. Crew, mainly in issues of fit being inconsistent and sometimes downright weird. I will say that J. Crew does have a very natural shoulder in their suit and blazer offerings and even some 3/2 rolls, but the darts remain.


----------



## Memphis88

cglex said:


> The last time I was in a J. Crew was about two years ago with my kids. Their clothes were substantially inferior to Brooks at the time in all regards particularly for what I call gator shirts and these days many call Polos. Brooks has not been a marker for quality for a very long period of time so J. Crew falls in the range of high grade mall junk. Good for kids when on sale but that is about it. I don't like Polo brand for reasons unknown, so I don't buy it or wear it. As such, I have no comments on Polo's quality.


This post is totally worthless. You comment negatively on J. Crew despite the fact that you haven't been in a J. Crew store in 2 years. It's amazing how much J. Crew has changed for the better even in just the last year or so. You should stop in one and see for yourself. Then, you say that you don't wear RL and you don't even know why. Plus, we really don't know how you feel about BB because your only reference to BB comes in comparison to J Crew and as previously mentioned you don't have a clue about J. Crew's current offerings.


----------



## De-Boj

Quality wise I would put BB and RL in the same general catagory. I swing through the J Crew store regularly, and I just don't think the quality matches the price. Between BB and RL, I think you really have to decide on a case by case basis, but more often than not they both are pretty good.


----------



## Pinpoint Style

The quality of Polo RL's tailored clothing is generally superior to Brooks and Crew (with the exception of Brooks' Golden Fleece line which is made by Martin Greenfield in Brooklyn) because Polo RL selects top quality tailoring houses, lately all Italian, to make it's self-labeled pieces, and Polo changes houses from time to time so there's a strong incentive for makers to keep quality high. Polo's tailored clothing is also more expensive than Brooks and Crew (again with the exception of the Golden Fleece line). Crew and Brooks have both shifted much of their production to Asia, which keeps their price points down, but obviously the quality deminishes a bit as well. Crew's tailored clothing has gotten better, though--they're using Loro Piano fabrics and even Harris Tweed for their suiting, and Crew's cashmere sport coats are generally excellent--for an off the rack garment, if the fit and style are to your liking, I think it's a strong value. J. Crew is geared toward a younger and/or trendier consumer--but this doesn't mean it's poor quality. I think Crew's materials and production are about on par these days with Brooks 1818 line.

But if you're looking at pieces within the same price range from these brands, then I think you're not likely to see much difference in quality, as alluded to above. Polo and Golden Fleece tailored clothing is excellent, and I generally think Brooks' items that are still made in America or Canada are also very high quality--but also more expensive than the Asian made pieces. 

I think Brooks shirts, what they're really known for, are an excellent value--and I would contend are every bit as good as Polo's--for a slightly lower price. Even Brooks shirts that are made in Asia, which is almost all these days, are still made well and can take some abuse. Brooks doesn't generally use materials as nice as what Polo has to offer, but comparing pinpoint to pinpoint, or oxford to oxford, I think Brooks' 3 shirts for $199 is a great buy. But PRL also goes on sale. So I would go by fit and style preference in deciding whose shirts to buy--I'm personally not a fan of prominent logos. J. Crew's dress shirts are probably not what Brooks' or Polo's are, but I was impressed by their Thomas Mason line--I thought the quality was excellent, although a bit overpriced at full retail. J. Crew does offer a more trendy styled shirt though--shorter collars and cuffs, trimmer fits--which may or may not be your cup of tea.

Regarding sportswear, I think it's a wash. I think Crew sweaters are as well made as Brooks' and Polo's. Crew's sport shirts have been very nice lately too--particularly their chambrays and wool flannels. It is a different aesthetic--J. Crew does a washed, worn look, Brooks and Polo do crisper, pressed sportswear. Crew does use a lighter weight, washed oxford, but mine have held up well and can be worn in the summer months more easily than my more beefy brooks oxfords. So it's a matter of preference. I don't think you could tell a huge difference in the chino's offered by the three lines in terms of quality either. Crew has begun offering traditionally high end, quality trad favorites as well--but rather than re-branding them as their own they're taking advantage of the brand equity of Alen and Barbour and Levis. It's not that different than what Polo does--it's just that Polo has more cache in the U.S. than Caruso does.

I would still advise that style and fit preferences should be the deciding factors between these three brands--I think they're all of sufficient quality that it ought not be a major concern.


----------



## Pink and Green

Memphis88 said:


> The watch is different than a standard timex. I see what you are saying, though. However, I wouldn't call that stuff their super quality stuff. They have some really high quality exclusive stuff that is deserving of the price that it commands.


Let me rephrase: durable goods. The Timex and 501s will last a long time, and yes, for full disclosure, I am envious of that Timex!  I was merely saying if you want something that will last and last in J. Crew, it's going to have to be manufactured by someone other than their usual suppliers, hence the goods they resell. I believe someone else made this point better than I did.

J. Crew needs to put the work into making their clothes worth the expense they charge for them. They'll see my business then.


----------



## Youngster

They all seem around the quality to me- I find the BB more refined and the Crew a bit rougher but with heftier fabric. Crew however, puts lots of polos on sale for ~$20. Crew certainly has more sales, and the value per dollar is highest for J crew sale rack polos. But really, since they are all comparable, I would advise going to the mall, trying them all on, and getting the one that fits you best. Crew fits me well, but who knows what looks best on you?
For the sake of safety, you should probably just buy them all.


----------



## Coleman

Great comparisons have been written in this thread. I agree that each makes some quality products and misses the mark elsewhere. 

I have an aversion to Ralph due to over branding and expense (also darts in the coats). I get OCBDs and ties from Brooks and polos and khakis from J. Crew. For accessories I generally prefer to go straight to the source, and when the day comes that I can afford new suiting and coats I'll probably go Southwick (as well as companies like them) MTM or off-the-rack at a shops that carry such brands.

L.L. Bean and Lands' End are also great sources for many of the same products but also must be taken on a case by case basis.


----------



## cglex

Memphis88 said:


> This post is totally worthless. You comment negatively on J. Crew despite the fact that you haven't been in a J. Crew store in 2 years. It's amazing how much J. Crew has changed for the better even in just the last year or so. You should stop in one and see for yourself. Then, you say that you don't wear RL and you don't even know why. Plus, we really don't know how you feel about BB because your only reference to BB comes in comparison to J Crew and as previously mentioned you don't have a clue about J. Crew's current offerings.


Really, I doubt J. Crew has changed much. They are still in malls and outlets selling to the same demographic. If they raise quality by any significant degree they either lower margins or raise prices. If they lower margins their stock price tanks and they can't cover mall rent. If they raise prices they loose the mall crowd - and they tank. To be blunt, I wouldn't pay that much more for my kids of then to wear mall cloths. Don't get me wrong, for what they are they offer a fine product - I have forked over a small fortune to J. Crew for my kid's clothes. But, BB simply targets a higher end customer than mall clothes. I only buy my kid's clothes from BB so they can land an interview, get a job and quit sucking my cash.

So, back to the OP's question. Your answer really depends on who you are and what type of clothes you want to buy.


----------



## Memphis88

We have a free standing J Crew here in an upscale shopping center. The one BB in town is located in a large shopping mall in a space not far down from American Eagle and Hollister. You are definitely right about the answer being determined by who the OP is and the kind of clothes they buy. I don't think it any of us can say you should by these clothes because the quality is better when the type of clothes might not be anything that you would wear.


----------

